# Handgun carry while hunting?



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everyone im sorta unsure about the rules on carrying a handgun while hunting. I know you must only have a 5 round mag in whatever rifle your using or a 4 round capacity for shotguns I believe. But im just wondering if anyone knows the rules on carrying a sidearm, ie 1911, glock ect.?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Its perfectly legal to carry a handgun while hunting. In fact its one of the few instances in FL were you can open carry. I don't have the FWC regulations off hand, but the FL statutes say its perfectly legal.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

where? and hunting for what? *Private land, carry freely, no mag limit on Hogs and yotes*


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Lets just say private land, or maybe Eglin Range. Hunting for hogs.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Glockfan said:


> Lets just say private land, or maybe Eglin Range. Hunting for hogs.


Well since I know how you hate google...I did it for you.
http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2429/~/firearms-on-wildlife-management-areas.


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol good information though I appreciate it. So what I gathered from that link is pretty much on private land you can carry, and Eglin range you can also carry but only during the hunting season. I wonder if you could still carry during archery or blackpowder though. hmmmm


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That link states that you can carry, but have to take/try to take game with the appropriate and legal gear for the season. ...so you can carry your .45 with 8 rounds during bow/muzzle loader ..ect. season....but they had better not hear it go off. ....guess its assumed that you better have a bow...ect. as well.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I though you could only carry a handgun during hunting season if you had a concealed weapon Permit.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I know the rules for Blackwater are confusing. It doesn't say you can open carry, it says you can carry a hand gun with a valid concealed license if you are carrying concealed. When I emailed the FWC they just restated the rules no matter how I asked them. So for Blackwater I would say only if you have a CCL and no open carry. Idk about anything else but I would say you can do whatever on private land. I know I do.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Carry during archery season while carrying your bow. I'm betting it won't turn out so well for you with fwc


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually got a ticket once in Alabama for "Possession of a firearm while Bowhunting", and it cost me quite a bit back in 1994. I only had rat shot in the firearm at the time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> Its perfectly legal to carry a handgun while hunting. In fact its one of the few instances in FL were you can open carry. I don't have the FWC regulations off hand, but the FL statutes say its perfectly legal.


Not true. They are grey areas.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought it was pretty clear on the FWC website :

"Yes, you may open carry a firearm on most (see below exceptions) wildlife management areas (WMAs) at any time and during any hunting season"

I might print the page and carry it with me if I was worried about being harrassed by ignorant inforcement officers.

It is an OPEN CARRY...to carry concealed , you would need your CCW.

http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2429/~/firearms-on-wildlife-management-areas Here is the link AGAIN since it sure seems like no-one read it the first time.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

a new law came in last year you pretty much could do anything last year in blackwater but keep a i on the laws they change all the time in blackwater if you carry a permit you can have a hand gun any time in blackwater now this was lastyear


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Not true. They are grey areas.


Statutorily, yes FL Statutes 790.25(3)(h), (j), and (k), but FWC and the wildlife management area may say differently. I've never hunted so I don't know how open carry looked upon while hunting.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

yeah i wouldn't go on BW or eglin w/ a sidearm during bow season... maybe the officer who stops you will be cool about it, but i wouldn't bet the cost of a ticket on that.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought I read where the law recently changed and you can now carry a handgun while bowhunting ?
I don't bowhunt anymore so didn't really pay that much attention when I read about the change.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i'll say this too - don't assume eglin rules are the same as what's posted myfwc.com. they don't give a dang what the rest of the state's doing. BW, i don't know much about so i can't say much about them on this issue. if an mp stops you on eglin, in october, with a handgun, i'd venture to guess the gun's being taken away, you'll be fined, and you can have your license taken away the rest of year (assuming you're a first-time offender).

edit - i have no documentation to support what i'm saying. i would be shocked if eglin actually got on board with this though.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> i'll say this too - don't assume eglin rules are the same as what's posted myfwc.com. they don't give a dang what the rest of the state's doing. BW, i don't know much about so i can't say much about them on this issue. if an mp stops you on eglin, in october, with a handgun, i'd venture to guess the gun's being taken away, you'll be fined, and you can have your license taken away the rest of year (assuming you're a first-time offender).
> 
> edit - i have no documentation to support what i'm saying. i would be shocked if eglin actually got on board with this though.


I dont remember ever seeing anything about Eglin that allowed Handgun use or carry....maybe I just overlooked it, but I traveled the range roads a lot in the past and if you had a handgun you had better be headed to private property on the river!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> Carry during archery season while carrying your bow. I'm betting it won't turn out so well for you with fwc


Most likely not...

When I lived up in Georgia you could not carry a gun while Bow Hunting.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Glockfan said:


> Lets just say private land, or maybe Eglin Range. Hunting for hogs.


Eglin is pretty cut and dried. For Eglin your best source of information is the Jackson Guard just out of Niceville. You have to get your range permit to "just be out there" anyway.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

kendive said:


> Most likely not...
> 
> When I lived up in Georgia you could not carry a gun while Bow Hunting.


i think you read it wrong (or too literal maybe). he's basically saying i dare you to carry during bow season...


----------

